# Take a look at this!



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

What I would give to board my horse at a place like this...

King Construction's Home Page...serving horse owners, and especially the hunter, jumper, dressage & thoroughbred industry I love the Rivers Edge barn in NJ.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh my god those barns are gorgeous!!! I would love to have a place like that.


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

WOW! my mouth dropped when I saw that arena!! Beautiful!


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Well done and I love the style!


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

If i ever win the lottery I will have them build me a barn. You could live in a barn that nice!


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Annaland13 said:


> If i ever win the lottery I will have them build me a barn. You could live in a barn that nice!


Same here. One of them said there is a 5 bedroom apartment attached!


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

WOW! I have no idea how anyone could afford something like that and not have won the lottery!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I don't think I would. I think a place like that might be overly neurotic about dirt, dust and all the little things like that, that go with horses. It's pretty, but I like a more functioning stable. Dirt and all.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Wellspring Farm... mmmmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

The indoor arena is amazing.

Some look a bit over the top, but a less stately one would be lovely. 

The really fancy tack room is awful though!


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

There is a Lipizzan barn near me that is made by them. Believe me, they are even prettier in person! My house isn't even as nice as the stallion's barn and stalls! They are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

wow! 

i'll start saving my pennies!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!! I want all of them! I drooled.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

wow i wonder how much some of those cost?!?!?! they are baeutiful though


----------



## jumper25 (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow that's amazing!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I used to train at a place called BARA Farms in Colorado Springs. It had two indoor rings (one for dressage and one for jumping). The barns were gorgeous passive solar barns. Very fancy place with its own aqua treadmill, breeding barn etc.

Sadly, after I moved east, it was sold a couple of times. It is now called Cactus Creek Ranch, and is looking somewhat beat up. Too bad. 

Here is what it looks like now;

Cactus Creek Ranch, LLC

Still a pretty nice place.


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

bah. Comment fail. haha. Sorry


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Small world xD I've been to the one in NY.


----------

